# Molnia Watches



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi,

I've been looking at a number of Molnia watches & am somewhat confused as to their legitimacy. I have seen some models with a particular style face have slightly different face detailing, different hands (short & long), crowns (with & without shoulders) and backs (plain & ribbed). I wondered if this was simply a sign of different ages to the models but then there isn't any consistency from watch to watch so no two seem exactly alike and can have any mix of features. Is this normal for Molnia, or a sign of frankenwatches to be avoided. I've read that some might be watches created from pocket watch movements?

Anyone with experience of this make & what to look out for / avoid?

Thanks, Ian.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, don't know much about those and don't own one but older Soviet watches that you find in the bay are... well... old. So some parts like crystals and crowns might no be original. Remember my Poljot Stadium with a Brightling crown? 

Anyway, have this link and check the watches you are interested against the pics...

http://ussrtime.com/start.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well, don't know much about those and don't own one but older Soviet watches that you find in the bay are... well... old. So some parts like crystals and crowns might no be original. Remember my Poljot Stadium with a Brightling crown?
> 
> Anyway, have this link and check the watches you are interested against the pics...
> 
> ...


Useful looking reference guide. Unfortunately it doesn't have the one I was looking for but as it says, the catalogue isn't exhaustive & I'm sure it will help with some others. On this occasion, it could mean it's rare or possibly non-genuine. Will keep digging.

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

How much of a purist are you? - a lot depends on what *you* think. Most Russian pieces (of whatever make) are engined using a relatively small number of standard movements which may have been produced in different factories. :yes:

So when repair was necessary (on older pieces), Igor (your friendly local watchie) would or may have used a part from a similar watch of the same movement - something that was to hand at the time - and not necessarily original, although a "correct" part. Personally, it doesn't bother me on very old pieces, the same thing can have happened here with old British or Swiss watches - and continues to happen as parts become non-available. :yes:

Our own Silver Hawk and others have adaptors made to allow modern cells to be used in electric watches for which original cells are now discontinued - similar situation I would say! 

If it looks "right" that's the main thing for me and many others I suspect - maybe some will come along to disagree - let's see? :to_become_senile:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Mel,

Thanks for the reply. I guess this answers my question as I did wonder if they sometimes probably used whatever was in the parts bin at the time & if it worked then that was okay. It adds to the slightly homespun charm of some of these watches, I suppose I just need to adapt my thoughts away from a Western perspective of manufacturing and accept that anomalies & non-identikit things will occur as well as the obvious non standard replacements/repairs that will occur over 30-40 years.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Hi Mel,
> 
> It adds to the slightly homespun charm of some of these watches, I suppose I just need to adapt my thoughts away from a Western perspective of manufacturing and accept that anomalies & non-identikit things will occur as well as the obvious non standard replacements/repairs that will occur over 30-40 years.


Exactly! At least for me, part of the charm of Russian watches is that Mad Max kind of thing, make things work with little and make it do the job. All Russian mechanical things for that matter, like the AKs. You see those guys in Afghanistan and Africa and they all carry deadly AKs that have lot's of improvised parts... stocks, forestocks... and they never stop to work.

BTW and OT, why on Earth isn't there a Vostok with an AK dial??? They have tons and tons of different dials connected with the military but is there anything more iconic than an AK?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

mel said:


> How much of a purist are you? - a lot depends on what *you* think. Most Russian pieces (of whatever make) are engined using a relatively small number of standard movements which may have been produced in different factories. :yes:
> 
> So when repair was necessary (on older pieces), Igor (your friendly local watchie) would or may have used a part from a similar watch of the same movement - something that was to hand at the time - and not necessarily original, although a "correct" part. Personally, it doesn't bother me on very old pieces, the same thing can have happened here with old British or Swiss watches - and continues to happen as parts become non-available. :yes:
> 
> ...


Somebody could say this is a relativistic philosophy, but I fully agree with you! :notworthy:


----------

